# EASY SOFT 4.02



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Moin,

habe mal angefangen mich ein wenig mit SPS-Steuerungen auseinander zu setzten.

Momentan arbeite ich mit der EASY SOFT Software von Moeller GmbH, die ich von meinem Vater erhalten habe.

Die Beispiel Programme habe ich soweit durch und auch verstanden...

Meine Frage, hat jemand ein paar Ideen ( Beispiel Aufgaben ) an denen man sich als totaler Anfänger mal versuchen könnte ?

Vielen Dank, Eyebreaker


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Mai 2004)

Bau Deine Eisenbahn auf :lol:


----------



## Eyebreaker (23 Mai 2004)

Gibts in diesem Forum nur so schlaue Antworten auf Fragen ?


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2004)

nein gibt es nicht, aber die meisten hier halten es für etwas dreist eine easy als sps zu bezeichnen, wohl eher ein "programmierbares relais"

ich kenne die easy nicht, wird aber das selbe sein wie die logo von siemens...

wenn du deine übungen durch hast, und dir nicht mehr viel mehr einfällt, dann wirst du das ding wohl ausgereitzt haben...

könntest dich vielicht mal auf der hompaeg von möller über zusatzbaugruppen informieren, gibts vieleicht noch ein paar interessante sachen...

außerdem war die antwort von plc-tippser doch gar nicht so schlecht, weiß ja ncith was bei euch daheim rumsteht, aber versuch doch eine praktische anwendung für das teil zu finden und baus sie dort ein...

aber wenn du wirklich vorhast dich mit sps zu beschäfftigen, dann vergiss dieses spielzeug, die spärlichen möglichkeiten die du damit hast werden dir früher oder später den spass daran rauben.
schau z.b. mal bei ebay, und kauf dir ne alte s5 oder s7 steuerung da kannste dich dann nach herzenslust austoben...

wenn spass an der sache findest, und deine erfahrungen damit gemacht hast, werden dir diese kenntnisse später im berufsleben auch mehr bringen als wenn du mit ner easy ne rollandensteuerung basteln kannst...

versteh das jetzt nicht falsch, zum einen ersten einblich bekommen ist so eine easy sicher ne tolle sache, aber wenn du darauf aufbauen willst...


----------



## Eyebreaker (24 Mai 2004)

Thx,

vielen Dank für diese "qualifizierte" Antwort ! ^^

Die Easy sollte ja auch nur mal für den Anfang sein, wollte auf keinen Fall eure Ehre verletzen  :roll: 

Auf Gute "Zusammenarbeit" 

MfG, Eyebreaker

PS: Unter www.ARK-Hamburg.de wird die EASY unter SPS-Steuerungen aufgeführt *g* Und die als Fachfirma sollten das doch wohl wissen, oder ?


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2004)

Eyebreaker schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts in diesem Forum nur so schlaue Antworten auf Fragen ?



Tschuldige, ich hatte nicht bedacht das die EASY nur 4 Ausgänge hat. Dann kannste die Eisenbahn wahrscheinlich schon vergessen. Außerdem lernst Du an solchen Sachen wirklich zu programmieren, optimieren usw.. Also schlaue Antwort hin oder her.

Gruß pt


----------



## Eyebreaker (24 Mai 2004)

> Das Steuerrelais easy 800 vereint nahezu alle Leistungsmerkmale einer SPS mit der bekannt einfachen Handhabung von easy. Mit der easy 800 sind, dank der integrierten Vernetzbarkeit von bis zu 8 Geräten, Anwendungen mit über 300 E-/A-Punkten zu realisieren.



http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/easy/easy.jsp

Ok, ist keine richtige SPS... ABer für nee Eisenbahn reicht es locker !


----------



## Markus (24 Mai 2004)

hehe ok...
aber wie gesagt mit ner "richtigen" sps wirst du langfristig mehr spass haben...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Gibt aber auch solche Easy-> netten Gruß

Das Steuerrelais EASY 800 vereint nahezu alle Leistungsmerkmale einer SPS mit der einfachen Handhabung der allseits bekannten Easy-Produktfamilie. Mit EASY 800 lassen sich - dank integrierter Vernetzbarkeit von bis zu acht Geräten - Anwendungen mit über 300 E/A-Punkten realisieren. Dabei erfolgt die Steuerung wahlweise über ein einziges lokales, oder über mehrere, auf die Geräte verteilte Programme. Das Netzwerk überwindet Distanzen von bis zu 1.000 Metern. Über Netzwerkmodule (PROFIBUS DP, CANopen, DeviceNet, AS-Interface) integrieren Anwender die Steuerrelais problemlos auch in übergeordnete Automatisierungskonzepte. 
Technische Merkmale 

12 Eingänge, 6 Relais- oder 8 Transistorausgänge 
bis zu 4 Analogwerte (Auflösung von 10 Bit) 
optionaler Analogausgang (10-Bit-Auflösung) 
integriertes Display (bis zu 32 beliebige Text- oder Meldeausgaben) 
Frequenzmessung, Inkrementalgeber-Auswertung 
spezielle Eingänge zur schnellen, zuverlässigen Auswertwertung von Impulsen oder Signalen aus Inkrementalgebern (mit 90 Grad versetzten Spuren) 
Arithmetik- und Datenbausteine 
Vergleich von Werten im 32-Bit-Format 
integrierte Netzwerkschnittstelle, bis zu acht EASY 800 vernetzbar (320 E/A-Punkte).


----------



## Uwe Schröder (29 Mai 2004)

*Noch eine Mitteilung!*

Hallo!

Entschuldigung das ich in den letzten tagen nicht auf diese Seite geschaut habe.  
Ich möchte Ihnen natürlich sehr gern weiterhelfen.
Besonders wenn es um einen Einstieg geht.

Bitte schauen Sie auch auf die Seite: www.easy-forum.net
Dort geht es nur um EASY !

Sollte Sie noch Fragen haben, helfe ich Ihnen gern.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------

